# Transition lenses and CAF policy



## Navy_Pete (31 Jul 2020)

Hi everyone,

Not sure if my googlefu is weak, but looking to get some new glasses while on PGT with no DWAN access, and just wondering what the current policy is on transition lenses in glasses?  Spoke to the local CFSU and got the info for getting the testing / dollar limits on the frames, but was all over the phone (as the positional emails don't work outside DWAN, and didn't feel like faxing back and forth).

My default is for a separate pair of glasses & sunglasses, but just wondering if it would make sense to have a kick around pair of additional glasses with transition lenses for driving or whatever, and if it would just be an arsepain for work.


----------



## ModlrMike (31 Jul 2020)

My last recollection of the spectrum of care is that photochromic lenses were not included. That being said, there's nothing stopping you from buying them out of pocket. On a practical note, there's some concern that because these lenses change under fluorescent light, they may not be appropriate where high colour accuracy is required such as working with ammunition, or as active aircrew. Secondly, it appears that laminated auto glass blocks 98-99% of UV A/B/C so transition lenses may not work well for driving. I think you're better off with two pair of clear lenses, and then several sets of $20 clip on sunglasses (Walmart etc). This is the combination that I use, and I find it works well.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 Aug 2020)

This may still apply.

https://opto.ca/sites/default/files/resources/documents/caf_poc14_communique_dnd1615_2014_en.pdf


> No glass lenses are to be issued to military members and transition lenses should not
> be offered to CAF members as they are not reimbursable. If a member wishes to
> upgrade to glass lenses or transition, the member is responsible for the entire cost of
> the frame and lenses. . . .


----------

